# برنامه نویسی با محصولات مایکروسافت > Sharepoint > برنامه نویسی شیرپوینت (Sharepoint Development) >  فراخوان مشارکت برای انتشار اولین مجله الکترونیکی شیرپوینت به زبان فارسی

## m.behravan

مشاهده فراخوان

دوستانی که تمایل به ارسال مقاله دارند می توانند از طریق Info@spdor.com با ما در تماس باشند.
منتظر حضور و پیشنهادات سازنده شما هستیم.

----------

